# Fresno to Solvang?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Can anyone advise on a bike route from Fresno to Solvang? Want to avoid major highways, like 41 and 101. Particularly curious about he southern areas (California Valley/ Hwy 58, 166, Tupesquet Rd, 176 to Solvang), like do the roads really exist, that sort of thing. Thanks.

Here it is on Google Maps:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...4.83635,-119.981689&spn=1.372869,2.120361&z=9


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

That looks like a route that would work. I haven't been on all those roads, but have been on some of them.

Hwy 166 is probably your best shot getting past the Sierre Madre range. It's really desolate out there, though, and I'm betting the cutoff past Soda Lake to get onto 166 from the central valley is isolated, too.

The part from Sisquoc on 176 is also a good choice. This is the path that the Solvang Century takes and Google has correctly identified the right zigs and zags.

A note of caution. AFAIK there are no services of any kind between California Valley and Los Olivos (at Hwy 246), a distance of ~70 miles. Well, you could stop at winery on Foxen Canyon Road! You might want to think about going into Santa Maria when you reach 176/Foxen Cyn just to get a Coke and a hamburger, if nothing else. If you do that stretch of Hwy 166 on a weekday you might not see another person the whole way and that's the biggest road on the whole stretch!

JSR


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks*



JSR said:


> That looks like a route that would work. I haven't been on all those roads, but have been on some of them.
> 
> Hwy 166 is probably your best shot getting past the Sierre Madre range. It's really desolate out there, though, and I'm betting the cutoff past Soda Lake to get onto 166 from the central valley is isolated, too.
> 
> ...


Google Earth makes it look like some of those roads may be dirt. Long stretches unsupported aren't a big deal, as I can carry plenty with me between bottles and a Camelbak.

Someone suggested riding down 101. I've driven that a lot, and ridden short stretches, but never long.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Someone suggested riding down 101. I've driven that a lot, and ridden short stretches, but never long.


There is absoolutely no reason to ride on 101! There are loads of sweet country roads in SB County, and your planned route takes in some of them.

JSR


----------

